# nvidia driver + frame buffer problem

## slano

Hi,

I've compiled kernel module nvidia.o, modified the XF86config file and when I start X, everything is working fine. Problem is, that when I shutdown X, i get only a black-screen in terminal  :Sad: . This happens only when I`ve started X from framebuffer console.

any clue?

Thx

----------

## fp2099

rivafb had to be compile with the kernel it doesn't work has a module... i tried rivafb and it had some erratic behaviour.. fb generic driver seems to work a lot better.

----------

## slano

I`ve forgotten to mention that I have GeForce440MX graphical adapter. Do I have to compile rivarfb module?

I used to run slack, and everything worked fine there (with the same kernle configuration and same nvidia.o module)

----------

## mike4148

If you want framebuffer & nVidia acceleration at the same time, do not use rivafb; instead, compile vesafb into the kernel (CONFIG_FB_VESA=y).

----------

## slano

that's what I'm using now, nvidia.o module and Vesa Frame Buffer compiled in the Kernel. It worked fine for me in other distros, I don't know where is the problem now

----------

## slano

the wierd thing is, that when I use 2.6 kernel with vesa frame buffer it works fine, I can switch between consoles and Xserver, but when I do emerge nvidia-kernel and emerge nvidia-glx, startx (where the nvidia accleration works) and quit it, i still get the fuzzy picture

and next thing what has changed: if I startx with native driver "nv" it takes only a second to X to start, but if I start it with "nvidia" driver it's starting around 7 seconds, which really annoys me, any idea where's the problem?

thx

----------

## slano

hooray...

I've solved the fuzzy framebuffer problem after leaving X (in 2.6 kernel), maybe this will help someone:

first I've unmerged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx and then I've downloaded NVIDIA drivers that are already patched for 2.6 kernel from http://www.sh.nu/download/nvidia/linux-2.6/ and now I can switch between X and consoles without any problem

(but I still wail those 7 sec until Xserver starts ;)

----------

